# Quotes on Disobedience



## Rufus (May 31, 2011)

Not too theologically, perhaps alluded, its for my Romeo and Juliet essay and I'm supposed to include a quote and the C.S. Lewis one is a little too unrelated to the thesis. Here is what I have, I already put in the Prodigal Son. I have NOT read through it and double checked so yes there will be problems in the writing style.



> Throughout Romeo and Juliet we can examine the causes and the symptoms of disobedience. We went over the causes of teenage disobedience, the minor disobediences in teenage life, and major disobedience in a teenage life. To look back even further back than Shakespeare’s day we can look to the parable of the Prodigal Son spoken approx. 30 AD by Jesus Christ, in the parable there is one father and two sons, the first son is the obedient son, the second son is the disobedient son, the disobedient son takes his inheritance early and sells it, he takes the money to a foreign land and engages in all sorts of disobediences, to the point where he is eating Pig Slop, knowing that he can return to his father and receive a job as a hired worker (he dishonored his father and in Middle Eastern culture would possibly be killed), however instead of being brought back as a worker he is met by his father who is rejoicing in his return. The parable does go on, but this is what we have to exemplify the love of those (God in theology or the father in the parable) to those who return from there disobedience, I believe this part of the parable is suitable because of how happy Lord Capulet and Lord Montague would have been if there children had returned to them from disobedience prior to their death, and how happy they would have been if there children where with them again. C.S. Lewis quotation in relation to Romeos bad poetry “Disobedience to conscience is voluntary; bad poetry, on the other hand, is usually not made on purpose.” Are teenagers today that much different than the teenagers of the past? Have humans not always been disobedient? Each generation has their problems but some things naturally come to us throughout time, that doesn’t make it right, but it shows us that we are not the first to come into the problems of the day.


----------

